
In a WeWork World, Finding an Office Buddy Is a Social Minefield - shafyy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/in-a-wework-world-finding-an-office-buddy-is-a-social-minefield-11553873968
======
shafyy
I was quoted in the article. AMA =P

